# Best EMP survival vehicle



## squerly

I’ve heard that most pre 1980 vehicles lack the sophisticated computer devices that would be easily destroyed by an EMP blast. Anyone got suggestions as to which pre 1980 vehicle would be best suited? Perhaps some of you already have such a vehicle?


----------



## muleman RIP

1970 Dodge or Plymouth with a slant 6. Have a spare ballast resistor and voltage regulator and you will run forever.


----------



## Melensdad

How about an old JEEPSTER


----------



## tiredretired

My Specialized Mountain Bike will get me everywhere I would need to go in the event of a EMP.  Where are you going to drive to?  All the intersections will be blocked by dead cars and trucks.


----------



## tommu56

To be sure any thing with a diesel pump and minimal electric (read farm tractor)  old truck with a Detroit 6-71 diesel they wont stop till you shut off the air or fuel after it is started if all the electric fails would be my choice.

fuel doesn't go bad like gas nowadays too!!!!!

tom


----------



## jimbo

I would buy a Jeep CJ model for a doomsday vehicle.  Preferably a 5 with a hardtop.

I would agree, however. that a all terrain bike would be a better bet.


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> . Anyone got suggestions as to which pre 1980 vehicle would be best suited? Perhaps some of you already have such a vehicle?


 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSsuohepbVk"]Mr. Ed theme song w/ lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

Cowboy said:


> Mr. Ed theme song w/ lyrics      - YouTube



Sorry Cowboy.  You're idea is nothing but a bunch of horseshit.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> Sorry Cowboy. You're idea is nothing but a bunch of horseshit.


 Guilty.


----------



## tiredretired

Cowboy said:


> Guilty.



Cowboy, I need to tell you your avatar is making my eyes bleed!  My God!  I need to look away.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> Cowboy, I need to tell you your avatar is making my eyes bleed! My God! I need to look away.


 It is kind of irritating aint it.  In GW's words "Mission accomplished".


----------



## bczoom

How about a mid-60's Land Rover.




Here's one I like that's actually closer to you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RARE...8522643?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e6bdad613

From the same era, a Toyota Land Cruiser FJ40


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if you guys are going to burn gas any things with a point type ignition if you need a newer vehicle all the diesels with mechanical pumps and manual transmission remember the alternator will be shot to hell so maybe look to find a generator or get a surplus military humvee or a duce they are all nuc hardened


----------



## waybomb

late 70's early 80s stick shift Benz diesel.

Needs no electric at all to run and it can be push started.


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> I’ve heard that most pre 1980 vehicles lack the sophisticated computer devices that would be easily destroyed by an EMP blast. Anyone got suggestions as to which pre 1980 vehicle would be best suited? Perhaps some of you already have such a vehicle?


 

My 1974 Case dozer and,,,,,my 1937 FordFerguson 9N tractor.

The case has a bullet proof blade and the Ford will run on 55 octane gasoline.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

never looked at it this way an st-4 snow trac it has a generator and can be hand stared uses a simple air cooled motor and points also not verry picky about fuel can be run in all weather conditions next  thing is what are you going to do about communications best break out them vaccuum tube radios again


----------



## Ice Queen

Could try either of these..............The Scammell has a generator on the back, so could be handy for lighting etc.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that is a cherry little gpw


----------



## Danang Sailor

Cowboy said:


> It is kind of irritating aint it.  In GW's words "Mission accomplished".



First, I agree with your transportation idea, although a couple of mules might be better in the long term.

About that avatar:  it isn't all that horrific, but I do have a question - since we NEVER put a finger on the trigger until ready to shoot, did the person snapping the picture manage to duck in time?


----------



## Tweeker

Modified 1979 Toyota FJ40 landcruiser.
I redid all of the electronics to meet EMP shielded specifications.
Tweeker


----------



## squerly

Nice, but here's the problem.  No protection and it needs to run on diesel.    But tell me, what did you do to "rebuild the electronics" to meet EMP shielded specifications?


----------



## tiredretired

Tweeker said:


> Modified 1979 Toyota FJ40 landcruiser.
> I redid all of the electronics to meet EMP shielded specifications.
> Tweeker



Hence the name Tweeker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

As if you all didn't already know what I'd come up with, we have two choices:
















I gotta have style, baby.


----------



## muleman RIP

They barely ran when they were new! You really want an old manual rack diesel with no electronic BS.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'd buy a fleet of old VW's. Cheap, plentiful parts, and redundancy (the fleet).


----------



## muleman RIP

If they built the original beetles today I would buy one. they were simple and reliable cheap vehicles.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This I could handle, too


----------



## Tweeker

squerly said:


> Nice, but here's the problem. No protection and it needs to run on diesel. But tell me, what did you do to "rebuild the electronics" to meet EMP shielded specifications?


 
All wiring has been replaced with shielded cable.
All through the firewall connections are Mil spec connectors.
the emissions computor is housed in an EMP metal enclosure.
the 12 volt ground is now a dedicated line omitting the through frame return.
the engine run electrical is dedicated and redundant.
300 amp mean green alternator elliminates the need for a voltage regulator.
All fuses have been replaced with aircraft grade circuit breakers..
I tested this in the field of an antenna transmitter sweeping from 50MHz to 9.6GHZ and monitored the received RF on the 12 volt buss, battery disconnected of course.
The received RF energy was only .4 microwatts.
Tweeker
P.S. this one runs on the 2F inline 6 gas and carburated.


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks like my old 85 but it is not 4X4 like mine was.


----------



## Tweeker

squerly said:


> Nice, but here's the problem. No protection and it needs to run on diesel. But tell me, what did you do to "rebuild the electronics" to meet EMP shielded specifications?


 
You are right about the lack of protection, especially here in California where the freeway shootings are a common occurance.
But this vehicle can go almost anywhere, at least where no gang banger vehicle can go. If we need to bug out its just what she can carry and off to the Mojave desert.
Also running twin 14 gal fuel tanks.
Tweeker


----------

